
Show HN: Protozoa-tsx, a JSX-to-JSON adapter for protozoa - guscost
https://github.com/guscost/protozoa-tsx
======
fiatjaf
If Protozoa apps are "just the DOM", WHY DO YOU NEED PROTOZOA? Why don't you
just write the HTML?

Now you don't even write DOM nodes in JSON (which is the feature Protozoa
seems to be offering), you write them in JSX (which is a worse type of HTML)
then you install A FORK OF TYPESCRIPT COMPILER to compile that JSX you just
wrote into JSON so Protozoa can run it.

That's crazy crazy crazy crazy crazy.

~~~
guscost
Crazy like a fox!

Seriously, I do think there's a targeted use case for this kind of convenience
extension (protozoa itself is only 100 lines, it can be embedded pretty much
anywhere), but I understand that it is totally counterintuitive and against
most of the best practices that most real apps do need.

Maybe there should be a "Don't actually use this, use React" disclaimer, but I
don't like that it seems that kind of thing has to be included at the top of
any front-end Show HN.

